# Interesting Things on the web



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Well, I figure I'd start this thread because I stumble across something that is new to me. It's called Facebook at : www.facebook.com

I'm already up there, and it is really a great tool to find some long lost friends 

Look me up!!

Helen Williams


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Helen - I just set up a facebook account myself, my kids are going to hate me!! This used to be for college kids only. I tried to find out, but there are a LOT of Helen Williams' = do you have a picture up?

Laurie Frangione


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi Helen, I tried the Face book. It showed me 122 Helen William's. Which one is you?


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Here is an interesting video that was on another list yesterday. 
Have you very heard of "Super Bunnies"


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Omigosh. I put in a facebook account a couple of years ago cuz I was finishing up my degree. The first thing my oldest son did (college age) was ban me from HIS facebook account cuz I 'pinged' him!! LOL

That's a place for the 'yungins'.  I gave up my account. My kids are on there, tho. It *was* kinda fun while I was there, tho. But I think I learned WAY too much about my college kids.....'beer pong, anyone?'


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Here is my photo with Hubby  I hope to meet some of you.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

My brother and sister recommended it to me and I found quite a few of my highschool friends. They even have some hav groups too. I figured it would be a great place to match some names and faces


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Joanne, my son (soph in college) feels the same, so he does not know that I have opened an account. I doubt he will think to search for his mothers name I have opened an account and am chatting with Helen - you should open a new one - just dont tell the kids


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

silly rabbits. Facebook is for kids! ...literally..college kids..it's geared towards them. It's just like myspace. Thats where I have my stuff set up at..which is more accessible to those that didn't go to the university of whaddever.

Check it out! www.myspace.com/mstymndy


----------



## sky (Mar 31, 2007)

*Adorable singing Havanese pup*

Debbie, Thanks for posting the Super Bunnies link-- I loved it! I got inspired to explore youtube for Havanesia and found this video of a caroling Hav!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for the Bunny clip it was cute 
Hey I don't go to college and it been a few years for me, so the longer I can hold on to my youth the better  LOL


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

The 'older' crowd will eventually get into Facebook... Seems majority of users are between 13-35... soon the late 30's and early 40's will be on I bet...and so on... 15 million member and growing everyday!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Canada's Prime Minister - Stephen Harper - has a picture on Face Books.
George W. Bush's picture is there too. I wonder if they put it on themselves.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Really Debbie?! Stephen Harper and President Bush?? wow. I never knew about this site, so it is all new to me


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hahahhaa, there are like 100 George Bush's on Facebook all with the Presidents picture.. I'm sure he would not be on Facebook.. Dunno about Harper, but Jack Layton is actually on it for real.. one of my friends that works for the gov. has him on his list.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

That is too cool


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

I've never heard of Facebook, but I'm on myspace.
Jodi's MySpace

That bunny clip is funny


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I am now on Facebook too. Debra Boudreau.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Aw, Helen, you're just a baby! So young!  You make a beautiful couple.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awww, Marj thank you. I still get carded and I just love the priceless look on the staff at the LCBO when they see I'm 30! LOL


----------

